# Where can you buy empty gelatin capsules



## BudBrownies

Besides the internet, Does cvs or walgreens sell the empty gelatin capsules,

I want to split a Adderall XR in half or I don't run out as fast and for days I don't need as much.

So I can pour the beads into a capsule and whatnot, you know to control doseages.


----------



## istayhome

you can buy them at any vitamin/supplement store or health food stores usually stock them. Any place that sells bulk amounts of vitamins, nutrients, supplements. The chain drug stores that you mention don't carry them.


----------



## Alienated

Just get a accurate scale for dosage.... it should at least read 100th of a gram, they cost anywhere from $20 to $30. there are 1000 mg. in one gram

Just break down the conversion chart ... there are several web sites with charts.

.01 = 10 mg
.10 = 100 mg


----------



## BudBrownies

istayhome said:


> you can buy them at any vitamin/supplement store or health food stores usually stock them. Any place that sells bulk amounts of vitamins, nutrients, supplements. The chain drug stores that you mention don't carry them.


Okay, thanks for your help.

All the cap does is dissolve inside the stomach and its just a delivery system for the tiny beads. The Adderall gel cap is about the same as a empty supplement gel cap. It'll dissolve and work the same way?


----------



## BudBrownies

Someone please say yes or no. I'm dying over here.


----------



## Jawi96

BudBrownies said:


> Someone please say yes or no. I'm dying over here.


Im guessing mixed amphetamines are pretty fast acting, meaning you could trial it for a few days, and if it works and your not dead after maybe half a week, then buy a birthday cake.

You could also NOT take all that magnesium stearate - bake Adderall brownies - collect your millions


----------



## straight491

You can buy empty gelatin capsules online really easily. I've been buying them for a long time from two websites that have both been really reliable:

www.healthylifesupply.com 
and 
www.pharmacapsules.com

both sites offer small quantities, they ship fast, they're non gmo, no preservatives or additives and they're really high quality and easy to fill!


----------

